
Textadept 6.5 released - amarsahinovic
http://foicica.com/textadept/download
======
adlpz
I am not familiar with Textadept. How does this compare with (g)vim or
Sublime? It looks rather nice.

~~~
minikomi
I usually use vim but I spent an evening with it. It's very pleasant, and very
snappy.

It might be nice to give someone as a first editor - there's very little to
distract.

------
vastinfest
Everything seems nice and rather well thought out. Unfortunately I was unable
to figure out how to disable aliased text.

------
sdfjkl
Lacks Retina display support on OS X.

